# Doesn't life after college seem like hell?



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I honestly don't know if I can function in a typical fashion after I graduate. Holding down a 40+ hour a week job that you do not enjoy, is as ****ing miserable as life gets. 

As a student, i have freedom and time. I don't have someone telling me what to do. I don't spend every day in a depressing office, or some other similar environment. Everything is downhill from this point.

It seems to me that I'm dedicating myself to academics, only as a means to financially support myself in a place that I'll hate no matter what. Am i just working hard to be miserable in a BMW with a nice apartment, instead of an old Civic with ****ty roommates?


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> Am i just working hard to be miserable in a BMW with a nice apartment, instead of an old Civic with ****ty roommates?


Yep, that's the gist of it. :yes



> As a student, i have freedom and time. I don't have someone telling me what to do. I don't spend every day in a depressing office, or some other similar environment. Everything is downhill from this point.


Freedom? Time? :um Wow, you must be doing something right. My take on college has always been that you're never done with homework/studying/applying for internships/working your 2nd job... I would much rather be working a full time, well-paying job than have to deal with the constant stress load of college/grad school.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

You already know all the truth though you're still in college. Good that You have a forethought.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes it absolutely does. That's the thing though... Growing up in today's age there is such a large difference between childhood and adulthood so people have to go through that transition of leaving all that free time.

TBH, I am freaking out in general about what to do with life because life before college wasn't all too sweet for me either.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

*shrugs* Working full time is much less stressful for me than university was.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Yup, I'm going into my third year in the fall and the future gets bigger and more frightening.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Basically the gist of it. My prime has already passed. If I'll never be happy again, then what reason do I have to live?


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> I honestly don't know if I can function in a typical fashion after I graduate. Holding down a 40+ hour a week job that you do not enjoy, is as ****ing miserable as life gets.
> 
> As a student, i have freedom and time. I don't have someone telling me what to do. I don't spend every day in a depressing office, or some other similar environment. Everything is downhill from this point.
> 
> It seems to me that I'm dedicating myself to academics, only as a means to financially support myself in a place that I'll hate no matter what. Am i just working hard to be miserable in a BMW with a nice apartment, instead of an old Civic with ****ty roommates?


I think you can make your own lifestyle. You don't need to measure up to societies ideal lifestyle. Do a job you enjoy although thats harder to find, usually, than say. Try just looking at how to feel satisfied in life although thats also harder said than done.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

FerociousFleur said:


> Freedom? Time? :um Wow, you must be doing something right. My take on college has always been that you're never done with homework/studying/applying for internships/working your 2nd job... I would much rather be working a full time, well-paying job than have to deal with the constant stress load of college/grad school.


Obviously college becomes more stressful as you progress, but still.... 12 semester hours vs 40+ work hours a weekly. I easily spent more than 40 hours a week between studying and in-class last semester, but all studying is at my own discretion. I have the freedom to do whatever the hell i want after 12 hours in class. Yes, some people work/internships etc, however, most do not. And what about now? SUMMER!

I just feel like after college ill be subject to 9-5 slavery for the rest of my life, with no real outcome.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

SuperSky said:


> *shrugs* Working full time is much less stressful for me than university was.


Im sure for a lot of people it is. Are you happier tho? Are you excited at the proposition of getting up 5 days a week to do the same **** for 50 years?

To me it just feels demoralizing


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope that you win the lottery, it keeps getting worse.

Bagging on the balls of some turd you would even want to hang around with if they asked you out to a meal they paid for, for a few bucks an hour.

The sociopaths are all bosses.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Slumknox said:


> Im sure for a lot of people it is. Are you happier tho? Are you excited at the proposition of getting up 5 days a week to do the same **** for 50 years?
> 
> To me it just feels demoralizing


Yeah, I'm happier than when I was so busy dreading everything that would come next. I'm doing something that has a lot of interesting parts to it. Obviously there's boring bits and some days are a total drag, but I just have to remind myself about the cool thing that it all relates to. It's not like I'll be stuck with exactly the same thing for 50 years, cause my position will get more responsibilities as I get better skills, and the project's only planned for 20 years although there's likely to be interest in an extension.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> Obviously college becomes more stressful as you progress, but still.... 12 semester hours vs 40+ work hours a weekly. I easily spent more than 40 hours a week between studying and in-class last semester, but all studying is at my own discretion. I have the freedom to do whatever the hell i want after 12 hours in class. Yes, some people work/internships etc, however, most do not. And what about now? SUMMER!
> 
> I just feel like after college ill be subject to 9-5 slavery for the rest of my life, with no real outcome.


Luckily I'm going into teaching... so I'll get a summer break every year! :boogie

I think there's actually a high percentage of college kids who work in the US, like 70%. Just speaking from my own experience here, I really hate college, it's been a disaster of being broke, working to stay afloat, and constant anxiety. Everyone's different, though. I've struggled with many low-paying, physically taxing jobs, and the idea of a predictable salary job just sounds heavenly.

Anyway, "work hard, play hard"... I know some hard-working 9-5 people who still find time for shenanigans.


----------



## laurentehstrange (May 31, 2013)

As of now, yes. Don't get me wrong, I'd like to have a job, but just sitting around the house waiting for an interview, etc. when your college friends are all far away from you is truly hell. 

I like not having the homework though. Although my homework now is applying for jobs.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm already getting a taste of it this summer with my 40+ hour a week job.

It actually wasn't as bad last summer as it was only 40 hours plus they were all nice and it didn't test my anxiety as much as my current job.

Praying for a job I won't mind and can do. For me that's the most important. I'll be willing to work 40 hours a week for 50 years as long as it is a job my anxiety can handle.

But yes I agree 100% and think about this every day. This is just depressing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Working is better in some ways because once the day is over, the day is over. Studying never ends and it's just a horror for people who procrastinate and don't have good time management skills.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder where I would be now had I stuck with Fine Arts...After the first year I decided to learn a trade instead, but still I often wonder what kind of person I would have been now. 

I think if you can apply a college degree toward a career, you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Left college before it began so yeah life does suck, once I have enough money I'm out of England in a heartbeat 9 to 5 sounds depressing never mind living it, live the adventure me thinks.


----------



## jpierc23 (May 1, 2013)

I def recommend picking a major that leads to a definite, somewhat enjoyable, occupation afterwards. I feel the problem with so many typical 4 year degrees nowadays is that they are too general to leave you qualified for a lot of jobs. I graduated with a B.S. in biology and most jobs I've found with just an undergrad is something that I could have gotten without a degree. To use my degree, I'm most likely going to have to go back to school. I'm not opposed to doing so, but it'd be nice not to have to worry about money for a change.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Life is always hell with mental health problems. It's just hurdle after hurdle that keeps getting bigger and bigger. But as they say, life is what you make of it. So it could be hell. It could also be a pleasant ride. It's going to be challenging, but not impossible. You just have to find some way to approach it in a way that suits your needs. Modern society is very inflexible and accommodating, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Idk. My life seems simpler now that I don't have to worry about studying and passing classes, but at the same time I miss being around college-type people. The place I work at is really dull and it feels weird not to be a student anymore. Working is definitely harder because I have all these responsibilities, while in school I could slack off without any major consequences.


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Slumknox said:


> I honestly don't know if I can function in a typical fashion after I graduate. Holding down a 40+ hour a week job that you do not enjoy, is as ****ing miserable as life gets.
> 
> As a student, i have freedom and time. I don't have someone telling me what to do. I don't spend every day in a depressing office, or some other similar environment. Everything is downhill from this point.
> 
> It seems to me that I'm dedicating myself to academics, only as a means to financially support myself in a place that I'll hate no matter what. Am i just working hard to be miserable in a BMW with a nice apartment, instead of an old Civic with ****ty roommates?


Why do you think you'll hate your future job? Are you majoring in a field that you like?


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

claiiire said:


> Left college before it began so yeah life does suck, once I have enough money I'm out of England in a heartbeat 9 to 5 sounds depressing never mind living it, live the adventure me thinks.


I have a similar attitude, but i ofter wonder if it's just unrealistic idealism.

I've met a couple of people who have built a life around travel, i find these people absolutely inspiring and fascinating.. the few i met had been traveling for well over six years concurrently, sourcing their income through online means via language course's they had developed or freelance web design.

Obviously you make massive material sacrifices for this kind of lifestyle, and there's no guaranteed financial security but life is an adventure rather then monotonous routine.

I've been looking at alternative lifestyles for years.. especially with the economic crisis and unemployment rates.


----------

